# So much a month $$



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I went to the St Paul Ice fishing Show yesterday.All sorts of toys for the ice fisherman.Fish houses from $200 rag house to a 5th wheel camper/fish house at 45K.Most every fish house had a "Monthly Payment "price on it.And you may ask how many months?In the fine print on the bottom 10 yrs,120 months.I just shook my head and though I'll be damned if I buy a toy and put it on a 10yr payment schedule.

Our society has been dumbed down to so much a month and not the actual cost of things.If i cant pay for a toy I sure as hell am not going to pay 10yrs on it.Just makes you wonder how many are sold with these terms.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A lot. How do you think the guys pulling a $30k camper with a $45k truck pays? As well as 2 atvs, and a boat?

I think they do campers longer than 10 years. Boat 7-12. Atvs probably 5 or 6. And 6 or 7 on the truck.

And then they wonder why they are going to have to work until they are 70 to retire...

I forgot about the 30+ year mortgage. 40 years? No thanks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What vexilar did u get? My trusty fl-8 has been collecting dust for a couple years. Might have to get fishing this winter.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to add-they then talk about the horrible deal they got and actually think they got a deal.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> What vexilar did u get? My trusty fl-8 has been collecting dust for a couple years. Might have to get fishing this winter.


FL 28


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The So-Much-A-Month mentality is likely the main reason heavy-duty pickup trucks now cost nearly $70K.

Gary


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> The So-Much-A-Month mentality is likely the main reason heavy-duty pickup trucks now cost nearly $70K.
> 
> Gary


But it was only $358/mo for 600 months.

Ralph


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> But it was only $358/mo for 600 months.
> 
> Ralph


"AND I got it at zero percent financing...."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the one I like ^^


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

The banks prey on people who don't know how to save money


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

We have some renters that are not keeping up on the rent. After telling them that they needed to pay up or move out, they asked if it would be okay if they could pay us weekly instead of monthly. I guess they cannot save any money for longer than a week.

We also asked them once how they could afford to buy a new to them used truck when they could not pay the rent. Their answer was that they did not buy it... they were making payments.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

An explanation from my two favorite guys on policy, banking, news, etc...

This one fits this topic fairly well






I laugh to keep from crying

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I spend way more than I make farming. But I get extreme joy every time I think about the critters out back eating and multiplying. Both make me money. And let me keep more of my own. Homestead ag saved me a big chunk of cash on property taxes.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My mother in law gets sucked in to the monthly payment crap she sees on HSN and QVC. It's only 5 payments if $_________. Then I, being the voice of reason, ( and anyone that knows me should be frightened) say, well, you don't need thst crap anyway, so why put it on payments?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

But Stack, those are five EASY payments. ONLY five EASY payments....

Hope she listens to you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had 2 people lately make the comment if they didn't think I could pay it back they would of not loaned me the money.Both are in debt big and could do without a few things.Both have said they will never be able to retire because they are to deep in debt.Then in the next breath say you only live once.

I just shake my head some days.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Years ago a guy who worked for me (Chem. Engineer with MBA) built a huge house, overran his construction loan, and used credit cards to finish the house. We were invited over, they had very little furniture, and he was always trying to find ways to make extra money. His most famous (in my mind) quote was: "It's so easy to borrow money, but it's so hard to pay it back". Leverage is very much a two sided coin......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I went to the St Paul Ice fishing Show yesterday.All sorts of toys for the ice fisherman.Fish houses from $200 rag house to a 5th wheel camper/fish house at 45K.Most every fish house had a "Monthly Payment "price on it.And you may ask how many months?In the fine print on the bottom 10 yrs,120 months.I just shook my head and though I'll be damned if I buy a toy and put it on a 10yr payment schedule.
> 
> Our society has been dumbed down to so much a month and not the actual cost of things.If i cant pay for a toy I sure as hell am not going to pay 10yrs on it.Just makes you wonder how many are sold with these terms.


Enough to make it lucrative or they wouldn't be doing it...

Yeah, people are dumbed down today in a LOT of ways... SO much stuff going on nowadays that just would have NEVER flown 50 or 60 years ago...

More than one "new thing" that the gubmint or companies have started doing my old man has said "they'd have NEVER done that in your Grandpa's day-- those old timers would have met them at the gate with loaded shotguns or burned the courthouse down and that would have been the end of it!"

Yep... people just accept ANYTHING and EVERYTHING nowdays no matter HOW stupid it is!

At least, most folks...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> Years ago a guy who worked for me (Chem. Engineer with MBA) built a huge house, overran his construction loan, and used credit cards to finish the house. We were invited over, they had very little furniture, and he was always trying to find ways to make extra money. His most famous (in my mind) quote was: "It's so easy to borrow money, but it's so hard to pay it back". Leverage is very much a two sided coin......


Nothing new under the sun... the Bible teaches "the borrower is slave to the lender". The Biblical example of money management was that whatever loans were outstanding were forgiven every seven years... therefore, NOBODY with any sense would loan ANYTHING for a term longer than seven years, because after when year seven rolled around, the remainder of the debt was forgiven. Basically, the principle is, "if you can't pay it off in seven years, you don't need it, or they can't afford it." Good principle!

I've seen EXACTLY the same thing pointed out above! My mother used to work at JCPenney catalog outlet store, and a woman she worked with, her old man was a big-time high-powered chemist with Dow Chemical... made a GOOD six-figure income... they bought some HUGE McMansion and paid WAY too much for it, and it took everything he made, plus working "side jobs", plus her working at this "catalog store", just to make the notes and have enough left over to live... NO furniture other than lawn furniture in the house-- they couldn't afford it... he drove a fairly nice car to ensure he could get to work, but she drove an old beater Honda or something... It was a BIG DEAL for them if they got to eat out at McDonald's, because usually they were too FLAT BROKE to be able to even afford that...

I don't understand the mindset... "some people's children" I guess... Heck their TAXES ALONE on their "McMansion" was more than our house payments and insurance for the year...

Kinda like my sister and brother in law-- they have two solid incomes-- she's a band director and he's a school technology/testing guy... both making GOOD salaries. They make more than DOUBLE what my wife and I make, between her teaching job and my farm income... they live in a fancy brick house in town, she drives a brand new Ford Fusion or 500 or some other little POS car, he drives a 2004 F-150 that's paid off... they have two boys in middle/jr. high. They can't afford to get out of town and are FLAT BUSTED most of the time. She works a bunch of extra 'odd-jobs' judging band contests or writing marching shows for an extra hundred or couple hundred bucks here or there on the weekends/summers... (more for writing marching shows). STILL they're FLAT BUSTED. Never go anywhere unless it's "school related" (so the school is paying part of bill). Both got their big college educations, and soon as they got out of hock for that, went and dropped another $40 grand on masters (each). Still paying for those I'm sure...

My wife and I make less than HALF what they do, yet we go to Indiana twice a year (I go four times a year, staying a few weeks to a month to help with planting and harvest at the other BIL's farm up in Indiana). We go on weekend trips here and there-- several we do yearly (like the Frio River 300 miles west of here over a three day weekend, and the Renaissance Festival last weekend). We go on a "big trip" every couple or three years-- Wyoming and Montana, Colorado, or Florida... (want to go to California and the west coast some time, and maybe New England sometime... just went to Virginia and North Carolina and spent a day in DC this summer...) We take our daughter places so she can experience and see things... the nephews know nothing but their own bedrooms and their computer toys/games... We have our daughter in softball (just finished fall-ball yesterday with a tournament), swimming, archery, gymnastics, volleyball, and have done soccer (til they quit having it locally). She does NOTHING with her boys but let them play and eat...

BUT, they have a nicer house and newer car than I have, so what do I know?? LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some financial advice from my Dad. " It does not matter how much money you make. What matters is what you do with it".


----------

